# Can anyone ID this rats colour for me?



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone? Unsure of parentage however some pictures of some of his babies can be found in the link below....










Also (shameless plug) if anyone is looking to get some more ratties some of his off spring are for sale here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/462890-mixed-young-rats-sale-norfolk.html :flrt: I'm getting 2 gorgeous boys in a couple of weeks


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Russian Dove/DP Russian Pearl hooded.


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

Thankyou  Having trouble understanding how pearl works with rats. How would you be able to tell that a russian based rat is a pearl? I thought i only showed up with mink? :S Also what is Dark Phase Pearl?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Russian pearl is dove (russian blue + mink) affected by the pearl gene.

If you imagine - pearl takes away the colour from the base of the hair. So a true pearl rat will be white hair with mink tips. A russian pearl will be white hair with dove tips. Dark phase pearl is just a term that covers a regular pearl rat with too much colour on their hair, sometimes hard to tell apart from a mink.

Dark phase pearl:


















Russian pearl









Same rat grown up


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh they are beautiful! thankyou very much for explaining


----------

